
Sesame Credit – The True Danger of Gamification - cjbarber
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHcTKWiZ8sI
======
krapp
Previously:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10746110](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10746110)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10782703](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10782703)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10750789](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10750789)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10757548](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10757548)

Strangely, for a story which appears to intersect with several of Hacker News'
interests, almost no one seems to be interested...

~~~
aspirin
This is so horrible that I'm left speechless. Maybe others feel the same and
skip to the next headline.

~~~
DKnol
Two types of people read this post on HN:

1) Things like this couldn't possibly happen in the US, crazy Communists!

2) This development doesn't surprise me, and if I comment with thoughts on
this story just for them to be downplayed by those in group #1, I may just
finally end myself.

------
DKnol
From
[http://www.alibabagroup.com/en/news/article?news=p150128](http://www.alibabagroup.com/en/news/article?news=p150128)

Sesame Scores are indications of the users’ creditworthiness, which range from
350 to 950 points. Users will be able to check their Sesame Scores both in the
Alipay Wallet mobile app and through merchant websites that accept Sesame
Credit services. The higher the scores, the lower chance the user may default.
The scores are calculated using five different factors, each with different
weightings that can vary according to individual profiles:

Credit History reflects a user’s past payment history and indebtedness, for
example credit card repayment and utility bill payments.

Behavior and Preference reveals a user’s online behavior on the websites they
visit, the product categories they shop, etc.

Fulfillment Capacity shows a user’s ability to fulfill his/her contract
obligations. Indicators include use of financial products and services and
Alipay account balances.

Personal Characteristics examine the extent and accuracy of personal
information, for example home address and length of time of residence, mobile
phone numbers, etc.

Interpersonal Relationships reflect the online characteristics of a user’s
friends and the interactions between the user and his/her friends

From another forum: "TL:DR China will make this manditory in 2020 where they
follow your social networking, give you a score, and give you benefits for
being more in line with their ideals. Having friends with low scores will
lower your score, and they tell you what everyone score is. Ostracizing people
who do not agree with the government."

